# Looking for more resources to help someone come out of Polygamy



## Ne Oublie (Jul 7, 2010)

I am looking for more resources to help a man, biblically of course, to come out
of polygamy. This man has not yet married another but is very close to doing so. Time is of the essence in this matter.

There has been much dialog, and in my opinion and others, we have given this man ample and sufficient biblical evidence, pages upon pages, from Pastors to Scholars. 

The problem is where he starts from and he has and is very influenced by Shipley of this site below.

Man and Woman in Biblical Law

He claims he will obey God if we can prove that Polygamy is a sin.

Is any one aware of any refutes of this Shipley or any resources that would help? Again, we have gone over what is clearly sufficient, but his hermeneutic is way off and we have not been able to convince him.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this person Mormon or of some other ilk?
Knowing his theological perspective will help us to answer your question.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jul 7, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> Is this person Mormon or of some other ilk?
> Knowing his theological perspective will help us to answer your question.


 
This person is not a Mormon and not influenced by and attending a biblical church. I cannot go int any more details for privacy matters.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 7, 2010)

John Murray, in Principles of Conduct has some helpful information on Polygamy:

Principles of Conduct: Aspects of ... - Google Books

Cheers,


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 7, 2010)

What is it that is influencing the person most towards polygamy?
What lead him into this? Was it the website or the book you mentioned?
Perhaps some perverted form of theonomy?

I also understand that you have to protect that persons privacy.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 7, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> Perhaps some perverted form of theonomy?


 
Willie, it would have to be fairly perverted as Rushdoony argues that polygamy was banned under the Law of Moses in the Institutes of Biblical Law. 

Cheers,


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jul 7, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> What is it that is influencing the person most towards polygamy?
> What lead him into this? Was it the website or the book you mentioned?
> Perhaps some perverted form of theonomy?
> 
> I also understand that you have to protect that persons privacy.




The strongest influence is Tom Shipley and his book on his website. As he states that no one has been able to prove to him
that Polygamy is a sin. If you go to the website and/or the forums, you can get a good idea of what we are up against.

Tom Shipley does quote Rushdoony in his book, but only in a general way to aid in what he calls biblical.

And he actually dedicates the book to John Murray.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 7, 2010)

Ne Oublie said:


> Tom Shipley does quote Rushdoony in his book, but only in a general way to aid in what he calls biblical.
> 
> And he actually dedicates the book to John Murray.


 
Ahahahahahaha

Modern man is a spineless mess. He thinks that declaring matters to be so makes them so; Rush and Murray both disagree with him. Welcome to irrational Christianity!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jul 7, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> Ne Oublie said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Shipley does quote Rushdoony in his book, but only in a general way to aid in what he calls biblical.
> ...




Here is a quote from the beginning of his book...



> This book was conceived in nascent form in the Spring of 1985 while studying Rousas J.
> Rushdoony’s massive and landmark volume, “The Institutes of Biblical Law. ” It was that work
> which persuaded me for the first time of the lawfulness of polygamy under God’s moral law as an
> aspect of Divinely mandated patriarchy. There is an irony in this inasmuch as Rushdoony was
> ...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 7, 2010)

What a brazen dolt!

Maybe showing what Murray actually said would help this man out of his quagmire.

God made the "two one", NOT the Romans!

May God grant success to your desire to help. You may also want to remind the man that you will contact the civil authorities should he choose to polygamize.

Cheers,


----------

